# I'm going to be a daddy!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Just found out my wife is pregnant! I'm going to be a daddy in 8.5 months! Wahoo! 

I just had my birthday on the 23rd of April which makes me 27. I figure this is a perfect age to have one.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping for a bright and healthy baby in 8.5 months.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i will tell you what i told my daughter many times...we find a partner that we love and are amazed at how strong the emotion we feel for that mate..
but is a mere drop in the ocean compared to the love we feel when we hold our child...
god is presenting you with a gift which has no equal..

congratulations jordan...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Just found out my wife is pregnant!


KR: Congrats from West Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TR


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!! you gotta let us know when you know what it is!!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats! I'm honored you want to name him Shev.



alliecat420 said:


> Congrats!!!! you gotta let us know when you know what it is!!


My bet's on a baby.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

shev said:


> Congrats! I'm honored you want to name him Shev.
> 
> 
> 
> My bet's on a baby.


LOL!  


I'm so excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Congrats KR!  and i agree with Loha.....


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Shev is okay if I want to name my baby after a car manufacturer :lol:

We were thinking "Amara-Faith" for a girl and for a boy "Treffen" 

Both are German names, and we want the names to be unique. Not something you hear everyday.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Treffen reminds me of Triflen.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I like Treffen.

And my real name actually is Shevick, lol. I get that a lot, "Can I call you Chevy?"


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

shev said:


> And my real name actually is Shevick, lol. ...


shev: Do I detect the ability to read, write and speak a Slavic language here?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Tsk tsk. Don't you know that it is bad luck to tell anyone in the first trimester?

Oh well, congratulations!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

congratz (insert witty heartfelt comment here)


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness, congratulations! Love the names, especially Treffen. That sound really cool. Good luck!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats! I am with you on the unique baby names, just make sure that its not too hard to spell, that said you will still be correcting people all the time! My oldest daughters name is Ziara (like the country just with an "ah" at the end) and people are always getting it wrong!
8.5 months is going to fly by nothing! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Ziar? Do you mean Zaire?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Real nice names you picked. Congrats on your new future. Keep your lady's needs first and foremost in the days to come. Let the adventure begin.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

smark said:


> Real nice names you picked. Congrats on your new future. Keep your lady's needs first and foremost in the days to come. Let the adventure begin.


Oh I'm prepared alright. 41 jars of pickles and dirt are sitting in the fridge right now!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

trashion said:


> Ziar? Do you mean Zaire?


yup sounds the same just switched the letters up a bit and added a new ending!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Cute, I like that


----------

